# making felt



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

All I can say is ... WOW! First it did work and it was EASY! (a little messy - water everywhere ) But very cool and another home project in the works.

I didn't have all the pretty colors (something I'm going to work on when I pick up some kool aid ) But very nice anyway. 

You tube :2thumb: Has some very nice clips for anyone who would like to take a look.


----------



## Callie (Sep 6, 2010)

Isn't it amazing? We made it with Koolaid-dyed roving and with carded wool from the sheep, the kids are making felted containers (like a coin purse) and then we're dyeing wool yarn to stitch on the surface. I told them it's a lot faster to make a tiny item than a yurt! But they had a lot of fun with it


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

First Welcome!!!

Second it is amazing.:2thumb: and I can't wait till I try it again.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

VERY COOL!

One of the oldest ways to make durable clothing.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

*Andi*, are you looking to adopt a couple of big kids? 

Congrats on your new project. :congrat:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> *Andi*, are you looking to adopt a couple of big kids?
> 
> Congrats on your new project. :congrat:


 

Thanks!

I'm always looking for a new "ol skill" to try.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

How do you do this, post a link to the skill for the method ya used so i know someone has tried it. Sounds interesting for sure.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I did try and post a link ... but the pop-up on the forum links, kills me each time ... dial up :gaah:

You can do a search for The Ancient Art of Felt-making or try youtube felt making. 

The one lady on youtube was great (IMO) she posted 12 or more short clips (1 -2 minutes) on each stage. So even with dial up ... I could watch them and not take all day. :2thumb: But for anyone with some wool, hot water, soap and bubble wrap ... you are up town and ready to "roll".


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Let me try this again...

Making Handmade Felt - All Fiber Arts


----------



## Callie (Sep 6, 2010)

Plus www.knitty.com and e-how.com have articles on how to do the dyeing and felting. Fun times!
And really, since it's kind of free-form, there are no bad outcomes, it all looks like you meant it to turn out that way


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Callie said:


> Plus Knitty: First Fall 2010 and e-how.com have articles on how to do the dyeing and felting. Fun times!
> And really, since it's kind of free-form, there are no bad outcomes, it all looks like you meant it to turn out that way


Thanks Callie  I forgot about e-how.com :flower:


----------

